# I used to be able to drive, then I took an arrow to the knee...



## F0rte (Dec 11, 2011)

FUS RO DAH! - YouTube


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 11, 2011)

Sigh... Skyrim humour...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I love Skyrim, but the arrow meme _really _needs to die.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 11, 2011)

I only became aware of the arrow meme yesterday. I'm surprised, given the level of Skyrim-love here, that hasn't saturated SSO.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 11, 2011)

You could've at least gotten a funny youtube vid to link


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 11, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I love Skyrim, but the arrow meme _really _needs to die.




Or it could take an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to love Skyrim memes, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe I can help by posting one thats actually funny... Hopefully?


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 11, 2011)

Also good


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 11, 2011)

Those poor little ducklings D:


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 11, 2011)

0:27
"Hey brah, you alright?"
"Yeah brah, I'm good."


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to be single, then I took your girlfriend to her knees. 



EDIT: I'm trollin. Just so no one gets unintentionally butthurt.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Captain Axx (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Aevolve (Dec 14, 2011)

Captain Axx said:


> ...


 Oh my God


----------



## pink freud (Dec 14, 2011)

This meme is detrimental to society. Just think of all the people who will be denied insurance coverage in arrow to knee related incidents!


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)

from what i heard, skyrim has books filled with chapters of there world.

yet they cant invent knee guards?


----------



## pink freud (Dec 14, 2011)

To be fair, one guard in Whiterun told me he got stabbed in the stomach.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> from what i heard, skyrim has books filled with chapters of there world.
> 
> yet they cant invent knee guards?



Something about you know, arrows penetrating armor (particular yew longbows) might be a good note.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to hate djent too, until I took an axe-fx to the knee


----------



## Xaios (Dec 14, 2011)

(Can't use Meme Generator on this computer)







I was taking arrows to the knees in Daggerfall.


----------



## Captain Axx (Dec 14, 2011)

Xaios said:


> (Can't use Meme Generator on this computer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Fix'd


----------



## Xaios (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 1, 2012)

This needs to be here.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jan 1, 2012)

Treeunit212 said:


> This needs to be here.




^


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 6, 2012)

&#8206;I used to be a gamer like you, but then I took a vagina to the dick.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 7, 2012)

The next person to take an arrow to the knee will receive a dick to the eye socket.

Shits gettin real old real fast.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 7, 2012)

This one is my favourite! 

But seriously, the arrow to the knee meme is getting fucking old.. It's funny the first couple of times NOT the one millionth time.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok I'm sorry but as much as I hate this meme, I can't stop referencing it.

Here's my bassist Bryan in our recent promotional picture shoot. He missed last practice because he slept until 4pm after playing Skryim all night. This also probably had something to do with it.






No photoshop was used.

Srsly.


----------

